# Halloween 20th Anniversary Soundtrack...



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here is the CD as it is described on Amazon.com with some sound samples of each track:

*Halloween: 20th Anniversary Edition - Original Motion Picture Soundtrack 
[ORIGINAL RECORDING REMASTERED] [SOUNDTRACK]*


Looks to me from one persons review that yes there are sound bites, but that they are mixed with the music. According to this one reviewer the tracks are messed up because they aren't straight music like most Soundtrack recordings. It's like the CD tracks were taken straight from the movie track with talking and music combined.


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Halloweiner,

Thanks so much for the link to Amazon sound samples! I listened to all of the samples and the one reviewer was correct, in that it sounds like the dialog tracks were lifted directly from the movie. The soundtrack is definitely eerie and inspiring, but totally not what I'm looking for. At any rate, thanks for helping me save a few bucks, instead of going my normal impulse buy route


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think one would just be better off getting the original soundtrack:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2/002-3436861-6552043?s=music&v=glance&n=5174


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I have the original sountrack. It's the best!


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

Or you could just download it here and see for yourself....


----------

